# Esselunga

## xlyz

qualcuno e' riuscito a far la spesa on line sotto linux? con che browser?

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Pensavo dovessi risolvere un integrale   :Laughing: 

----------

## xlyz

come problema questo e' anche peggio   :Wink: 

al momento e' uno dei 2 motivi per cui mi tocca mantenere win2k sull'hd

hanno un ca##o di sito con una serie di script a dir poco ridondanti e astrusi che funziano solo su IE sotto win (l'ho istallato sotto wine, ma nel loro sito non ci si entra nemmeno)

purtroppo qui a milano per la spesa on line sono una spanna abbondante sopra gli altri (per assortimento e soprattutto per prezzi)

se qualcuno ha voglia, rompa le balle al loro servizio clienti (io lo faccio tutti i mesi). più siamo e più e' facile che ci diano retta.

il loro email e': Clientiweb@esselunga.it

----------

## mrfree

hai provato Mozilla 1.3 ???   :Confused: 

----------

## xlyz

lo dici perchè a te funzia?

prima che compilo per 3 ore per poi scoprire che no    :Wink: 

----------

## mrfree

non ho modo di provare visto che non ho il portatile con me, comunque se posti l'indirizzo preciso di qualcosa che non ti funziona, nel fine settimana provo e ti faccio sapere

----------

## xlyz

http://www.shop.esselunga.it/

devi entrare e cercare di ordinare qualcosa. il sito dovrebbe essere navigabile, ma gli script che regolano l'acquisto dei prodotti no.

fammi sapere. grazie per intanto

----------

## whitenoise

Purtroppo non funziona neanche con mozilla 1.3

----------

